# Battery Splitting To Make Room



## kuptii (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm working on my boat (17.5' Mod V Jon with a 175 Sport Jet) ... I want to remove the center console and put in 'stick steering' ... The problem I'll have is, "where do I put the batteries ?" ... The engine box is as small as allowable and has no room ... On the stern is a 'kicker' and Lenko trollers ... I can't put any more weight back there ... Putting the batts. in the bow would be too far a run ... BUT ... Optima makes a 3 cell 6 volt unit that I could mount mid ship between the side ribs, wire in series and go for it ... Can they survive in that location ??? ... AND ... The price of a 6 cell 12 volt is cheaper than two half size batteries ... Can I split a 6 cell in half to meet the room constraints and save some money??? ... Should I leave things alone or does anybody have other brainstorms or opinions ???? ... THANKS!!


----------



## Stumpalump (Feb 23, 2016)

TSC has a long couple of sizes of long skinny 12 V batteries for tractors. They are about 4 or 5 inches wide and 14" long just guessing. They look like 6 volt batteries but have 6 caps.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 24, 2016)

Not sure what you mean by "too long of a run". With the proper size/gauge wire, there shouldn't be any issues running a battery on one end of the boat, and the device on the other end.

richg99

p.s. Here is a wire gauge chart from MinnKota

https://www.minnkotamotors.com/Support/Battery-Selection---Rigging/


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 24, 2016)

I agree with Rich.


----------



## kuptii (Feb 24, 2016)

After further SEARCHING on the Net. ... cutting the Optima is out, the wall will be too thin, even if you centered the incision perfectly ... AND ... the connecting
grid would be difficult to redo ... When I said the RUN would be too long, I was mainly referring to the starting batt. ... the Lencos are 80 lb. thrust (x2) ... I think
I started putting in 4awg from bow to stern, a 15' run ... I try to keep the distance between the V6 and it's battery SHORT ... I thought distance is more a factor
with the starting draw than with the trollers ... We're talking 12' or 13' for the main engine if I go to the bow ... Any comments ????


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 24, 2016)

Post some pics to get more ideas.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 24, 2016)

I, too, am confused. You have a CC. You want to put in stick steering WHERE?

Your present battery arrangement seems to be working fine?

Please tell us more. regards, richg99
p. s. Is the issue running all of the gear from way up in front? ??? What is the issue? Using a relay(s) might help?


----------



## earl60446 (Feb 24, 2016)

12 or 13 foot is not an issue for starting battery if you use proper gauge cabling
Tim


----------



## kuptii (Feb 25, 2016)

I want to REMOVE the center console ... TOTALLY ... The seat will be in front of the motor box and the stick will come off the side of it ... The 175 HP Merc. calls for a MCA 1000, CCA 800 battery and a mechanics page says nothing less than a MCA 670, CCA 520 ... either way, with a 12' + run I'd need 'wire' the size of the
Trans Atlantic cable ... That's whey all my questions ... I'll see if I can get some pics over the weekend ...


----------



## earl60446 (Feb 26, 2016)

Never heard of anyone considering to split a battery. That is really thinking outside the box. 
Tim


----------



## richg99 (Feb 26, 2016)

Batteries have to go someplace. 

If you don't want to put them up front, then, the only thing I can think of us to build two battery box "steps" on either side of where you will sit. 

Place both batteries in the boxes. Weight on the present stern battery will be moved slightly forward, while the weight of the moved battery will be moved slightly back.

richg99


----------



## kuptii (Feb 28, 2016)

Here are some pics ...


----------



## kuptii (Feb 28, 2016)

As you can see, there's room between the ribs for 'half thick' batteries ... The two batts. in the front were for a bow mount troller ... BUT ... now I've got the Lencos on the stern ... If I can get a new spot for the starting 'juice' then I can get rid of the c.c. and and have room to roam ... Do you get a better view of what I'm working with ????? Comments ...


----------



## richg99 (Feb 28, 2016)

I see your dilemma. Just for my info....what is that big box in front of motor??? 

Group 24 batteries measure just short of 11 inches in length, and about 8 inches in width.
What is the width between the gunnel supports? If it is 11 inches or more, sliding a Group 24 sized battery in between the supports would leave only 4 or 5 inches (width) sticking out....by my dead-reckoning. The area above the supports can't be used for too much. 

Even if the supports were less than 11 inches apart, sticking the battery in lengthwise would still only use up about 8 inches of space.

You cannot create space where there is no space, but you know that.

Hope you can figure it out. richg99


----------



## kuptii (Feb 29, 2016)

I said in my first post that the boat had a '175 Sport Jet' ... that's what's in the box ...


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 29, 2016)

That is an..ah..interesting looking boat. 

So the seat is staying but the console is going? Just put the battery under the seat in battery box.


----------



## kuptii (Feb 29, 2016)

Again, I want to be able to run around the boat with no obstacles ... The 15 hp kicker is run with a handheld unit as are the Lencos (steering and throttle) ... Wireless if I get things figured out ... I'm knocking around the idea of a tiller like handle or hideaway in the floor handle bars for the jet ... The issue with the batteries is weight distribution and length of run ... balance because of all the weight I've got in the stern ... AND ... power loss thru the wiring because of the length of run ... I went with the Optima batts. because of their power to weight ratio if you can understand that 'fuzzy logic' ... AGAIN ... Should I be happy with what I have or should I continue looking for 'windmills' ??????


----------



## richg99 (Feb 29, 2016)

I, obviously, had no idea what the heck a Sport Jet was. None of those down here on the Texas salt flats that I know of. We've got tons of tunnel-hulled scooters, though.

Interesting. thanks richg99

https://www.boatdesigns.com/16-Scooter-shallow-water-flats-boat/products/486/


----------

